# POLL -Sorry I may not be doing this correctly



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Recently I have seen such a wide difference in doggies weights and it makes me wonder...

1) What does your dog currently weight and how old are they?

2) What did your dog weight at 6 months?

3) What did your dog weight at 1 year? And if so, 2 years?

4) Where was your dog born? Which State? or Which Country?

5) How tall (floor to top of back shoulders) and how long (neck to tail, NOT including tail) is your doggie currently? ADDED 3-23-06

I am curious how much geography has to do with this issue. I did read a post that stated this may play some part in a dog's weight or size.

Sign me, 
Curious Mind, Miss Melanie

PS: thank you for your interest in this issue if you have any,


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

1) What does your dog currently weight and how old are they?
*~6.5 @ 3yrs
*2) What did your dog weight at 6 months?
*~5.2*
3) What did your dog weight at 1 year? And if so, 2 years?
*6.2 @1 and 2 yrs always seemed thin but now at a good weight*
4) Where was your dog born? Which State?
*Abbeville, Louisiana*


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

*1) What does your dog currently weight and how old are they?
*Kallie - Will be four in May - 9.5 pounds
Catcher - Will be two in May - 7 pounds

*2) What did your dog weight at 6 months?
*Not sure about Kallie. Catcher weighed a little over 5 pounds, I believe.

*3) What did your dog weight at 1 year? And if so, 2 years?
*They were pretty much finished growing at one year.

*4) Where was your dog born? Which State?
*Kallie - North Carolina
Catcher - Alabama


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

1) What does your dog currently weigh and how old are they?
Toy weighs in at a little under 5 lbs. at 3 yrs of age
Cosy weighs a little under 3 lbs. at almost 6 months (she's very chunky)

2) What did your dog weigh at 6 months?
Toy weighed close to her adult weight of almost 5 lbs. She was a big puppy.
Cosy is almost 6 months at almost 3 lbs.

3) What did your dog weigh at 1 year? And if so, 2 years?
Toy weighed what she weighs now .. almost 5 lbs

4) Where was your dog born? Which State?
Both Toy and Cosy were born in Florida


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

1) What does your dog currently weight and how old are they?
3.5lbs... he will be 3yrs old April 2nd

2) What did your dog weight at 6 months?
around 2.5lbs i think

3) What did your dog weight at 1 year? And if so, 2 years?
around 3lbs for 1 yr ... and around 3.3 at 2yrs

4) Where was your dog born? Which State?
Egg Harbor Twp., NJ


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

4) Where was your dog born? Which State?
*Missouri*


----------



## stardust (Nov 28, 2005)

1) What does your dog currently weight and how old are they?

*Sugar- 3.50 @ 4mths
*Cosmo-3.25 @ 3mths

4) Where was your dog born? Which State?

*Sugar- Whitesburg, Kentucky
*Csomo- edmonton, Kentucky

*now located in pike, Kentucky*


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

1) What does your dog currently weight and how old are they?

 Brinkley-almost 2 years old...around 10 pounds
Neyland-6 months tomorrow....probably around 5.5

2) What did your dog weight at 6 months?

 Brinkley-don't remember, but I think around 4-5 pounds
Neyland-6 months 5.2 when neutered...prob. gained a few since, so around 5.5


3) What did your dog weight at 1 year? And if so, 2 years?

Don't remember at one year...probably not much different than now at 2 years. (around 10 pounds)

4) Where was your dog born? Which State?

Both were born in Oklahoma


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I really don't have any interest in weights since it really doesn't matter to me how much my doggie weighs. I thought I would reply to this mainly to show that there can be significant growth from 1 to 2 years of age


1) What does your dog currently weight and how old are they?

Miko will be 3 yrs old in May, weighs anywhere between 6.5-7 lbs (he has been down to 6 lbs when ill and also up to 7.5 lbs when fed too too many snacks, so true range is probably 6-7.5 lbs!!!)

2) What did your dog weight at 6 months?

He was around 4 lbs.

3) What did your dog weight at 1 year? And if so, 2 years?

At 1 yr of age he was around 5 lbs and continued to grow till 2 yrs old!!!

4) Where was your dog born? Which State?

Miko was born in Sunland, California (which is pretty close to LA, CA) to a small, hobby type breeder.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

1) What does your dog currently weight and how old are they?

Nacho is 3.6 lbs and he is 2 years old

2) What did your dog weight at 6 months?

3 lbs

3) What did your dog weight at 1 year? And if so, 2 years?

About 3.2 lbs at 1 year and he hasn`t gained much weight since. 

4) Where was your dog born? Which State?

He was born in Lima, Perú, South America


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

> Recently I have seen such a wide difference in doggies weights and it makes me wonder...
> 
> 1) What does your dog currently weight and how old are they?
> *4.5pounds 8 months*
> ...


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

*1) What does your dog currently weight and how old are they?*
*4.2lbs @ 2 years*

*2) What did your dog weight at 6 months?*
* About 3lbs*

*3) What did your dog weigh at 1 year? And if so, 2 years?*
*4.2lbs (for both) * 

*4) Where was your dog born? Which State*
*Elmira, NY*

(he just went to the vet today)


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

1) What does your dog currently weight and how old are they?
Sassy and Sadie are 20 months old. Sassy has been very, very ill and finally weighs 4.12.2 (usually weighs 5) and Sadie weighs 5.5.0 because she was eating everything that Sassy wasn't eating. Sadie usually weighs 4.14.0.

2) What did your dog weight at 6 months?
Sadie: 4.3.5
Sassy: 3.15.0

3) What did your dog weight at 1 year? And if so, 2 years?
Prior to Sassy's illness they weighed 5.0(Sassy) and 4.14 (Sadie).

4) Where was your dog born? Which State?
South Georgia


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

1) What does your dog currently weight and how old are they?
4 lbs at 15 months

2) What did your dog weight at 6 months?
2.14 lbs.

3) What did your dog weigh at 1 year? And if so, 2 years?
4 lbs since she was 10 months old, currently 15 months old

4) Where was your dog born? Which State
Ohio


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

1) What does your dog currently weigh and how old are they?

3.8 lbs. @ almost 15 months old

2) What did your dog weigh at 6 months?

Just under 3 lbs.

3) What did your dog weigh at 1 year? And if so, 2 years?

3.8 lbs. @ 1 year 

4) Where was your dog born? Which State?

CT.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

1) What does your dog currently weight and how old are they?
Around 5lbs @ 1 1/2 years

2) What did your dog weight at 6 months?
About 3.04lbs

3) What did your dog weigh at 1 year? And if so, 2 years?
4.8 @ 1 year 

4) Where was your dog born? Which State
Mississippi


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

1) What does your dog currently weigh and how old are they?
Bella is almost four years old and weighs almost six pounds
Harley is nearly one year old and weighs six pounds
I hope they stay about the same size since they play so rough

2) What did your dog weight at 6 months?
I really can't remember. Bella was pretty small when I got her at five months, I think she was maybe 3 and 1/2 pounds back then. Thank goodness she put on weight, Harley would totally beat her up if she wasn't the same size as her.

3) What did your dog weight at 1 year? And if so, 2 years?
Bella was five pounds at 1 year old, and Five pounds at two years old

4) Where was your dog born? Which State?
TX


----------



## mousern (Apr 18, 2005)

Deni's stats (she was the runt):  

1) What does your dog currently weight and how old are they?
3.5 #, will be 14 months on the 10th

2) What did your dog weigh at 6 months?
I think just under 2.5#

3) What did your dog weight at 1 year? And if so, 2 years?
3.6#

4) Where was your dog born? Which State?
Lubbock, TX


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

A huge THANK YOU to everyone that is taking the time to add to this Poll. In about a week I will gather all the information entered and then post averages. 

Hope you have enjoyed thinking back about your little lovies.









Thanks again,
Melanie


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## csantana (Mar 12, 2005)

> Recently I have seen such a wide difference in doggies weights and it makes me wonder...
> 
> 1) What does your dog currently weight and how old are they?
> 
> ...


My dog weighs 5 pounds and is one year old
he weigh 3.5 at 6 months
5 pounds
Puerto Rico


----------



## corisu (Jan 18, 2006)

1) What does your dog currently weight and how old are they?
Yoshi just turned 1 yr old in Feb and weighs 5lbs
2) What did your dog weight at 6 months?
At 6 mos, 4.7 lbs
3) What did your dog weight at 1 year? And if so, 2 years?
5lbs
4) Where was your dog born? Which State?
Houston, TX


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

1) What does your dog currently weight and how old are they? Jeffery is 10 pounds and is almost 11 months old.

2) What did your dog weight at 6 months?  I think Jeffery weighed about 7.5 pounds at that age.

3) What did your dog weight at 1 year? And if so, 2 years?  See question 1. He's been this weight for about the past 6-8 weeks.

4) Where was your dog born? Which State?  Jeffery was born in south east Louisiana.


----------



## Schatzi (Jan 20, 2005)

1) What does your dog currently weight and how old are they?7 lbs, she will be 2 on July 15th. 

2) What did your dog weight at 6 months? 2.3-3 lb

3) What did your dog weight at 1 year? 5 lbs 

4) Where was your dog born? Which State? Michigan 


I cant figure out how to put on a new pic of her.....it keeps telling me my pixels are too big


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

What does your dog currently weigh and how old are they?
Bucky weighs 7 lbs. 2 oz. and is amost 7 months old

2) What did your dog weight at 6 months?
7 lbs. 2 oz.

3) What did your dog weight at 1 year? And if so, 2 years?
Not Applicable

4) Where was your dog born? Which State?
Colorado


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Miss Melanie & hello to cute Bella Mia.

1) What does your dog currently weight and how old are they?

Scooter Pie is 7 months and weights 5 1/2 lbs.

2) What did your dog weight at 6 months?

5.2 lbs.

3) What did your dog weight at 1 year? And if so, 2 years?

N/A

4) Where was your dog born? Which State?

Florida

Bye!


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

1. What does your dog currently weigh and how old are they?
-Naudie aka Cloud weighs around 7 lbs (he's my biggest boy and also my biggest baby), and he is 2 years young ;o]
-Baby is in the 5 lbs range, and she is about 3 months younger than Cloud.
-Balls weighs 3.6, but it varies (he is really stubby and short). He is turning a year old in a month or so. 

2. What did your dog weigh at 6 months?
-Cloud was around 5 lbs.
-Baby was around 4 lbs.
-Balls was around 2 lbs.

3. What did your dog weigh at 1 year? And if so, 2 years?
-After the first year, both Cloud and Baby weighed about the same as they did now. I don't think their weight drastically changes after the first year.
-Balls will probably be under 4 lbs.

4. Where was your dog born? Which State?
-Cloud was born in Kansas
-Baby was born in the Woodlands (TX).
-Balls was born in Waco (TX).


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

1) What does your dog currently weight and how old are they?

Tucker will be 1 year old April 4th. He weighs 5.2 lbs


2) What did your dog weight at 6 months?

3.5 lbs

3) What did your dog weight at 1 year? And if so, 2 years?
He will probably weigh 5.2

4) Where was your dog born? Which State?

Tucker was born in West Virginia


----------



## ZoeGirl's Mommy (Feb 8, 2006)

> A huge THANK YOU to everyone that is taking the time to add to this Poll. In about a week I will gather all the information entered and then post averages.
> 
> Hope you have enjoyed thinking back about your little lovies.
> 
> ...


----------



## ZoeGirl's Mommy (Feb 8, 2006)

> A huge THANK YOU to everyone that is taking the time to add to this Poll. In about a week I will gather all the information entered and then post averages.
> 
> Hope you have enjoyed thinking back about your little lovies.
> 
> ...










Thanks Melanie for doing this "survey" I recently took my maltese to the vet & was told by the office manager(who says she is a breeder), that my 2lb 13 oz., 2 yr. old maltese is the same height & length,& has the same size frame as her 9 & 7 lb. maltese dogs. This seems odd to me & to tell you the truth worried me. That can't be good. Is there any way to add a few questions to your survey about height, length, etc. so that we can compare that also? I can barely type on this site so I dare not attempt it but I appreciate all of you who do so much. Thanks.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=160419
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello, yes certainly we can add more questions to this poll, for information seeking. As I had stated I would gather all the info and compile data last week but since members are still adding to this poll I will update it and people that have replied CAN if they wish edit their posts. Please do not feel you have to though.

Again, I wish to thank everyone for their submissions to this poll.

Zoe's Mom, hope you find helpful information here!

Melanie


----------



## maltese momma (May 19, 2005)

1 What does your dog weigh? and How old? Mia is 3 years and is almost 9 pds








Snowhite is 6.2 and just under 2 years.

2. Weigh at 6 months? Mia was 4.5 and Sno was 3.2

3. Whats did your dog weigh at a year? Mia was 6.9 and Sno was 5.2 

4. What state was your dogs born in?? Both were born in IOWA.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

Edit 4/11/06 sorry I forgot #5!!








Hope it is not too late...I finally got him on my scale so I am not sure how accurate.

1) What does your dog currently weight and how old are they?

Fenway is 3.2 #, he is 19 weeks old

2) What did your dog weight at 6 months?

[email protected] 5 months

3) What did your dog weight at 1 year? And if so, 2 years?

n/a

4) Where was your dog born? Which State?

he was born in Massachussetts on Thanksgiving night

5) How long/tall is your nugget

I quickly measured him with a stiff ruler, so not super accurate but he is 7" tall and about 8" neck to front of tail. He def. looks very long, but i guess that is just an illusion!! 

He is def. going to get bigger because I find that he eats his food more enthusiastically right before a growth spurt. he had slowed down lately, he has been 3.2# for about 3 weeks, but now he is eating more and I think the beast is getting ready to grow!!


----------



## micaela (Jan 7, 2006)

1. What does your dog currently weigh and how old are they?

Chiquito is 6 months and he weighs about 3.7 lbs, without hair a little less lol









2. What did your dog weigh at 6 months?

He is 6 months now and weighs 3.7lbs.

Where was your dog born? Which state?

Chiquito was born in Seoul, South Korea.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

1) What does your dog currently weigh and how old are they?
Ruby currently weighs 4 lbs. 10 oz. and she is a 15 months, she REALLY likes her new food!!

2) What did your dog weigh at 6 months?
3.5 lbs.

3) What did your dog weigh at 1 year? And if so, 2 years?
4 lbs. 10 oz. at a year, I don't know if she'll continue to grow.

4) Where was your dog born? Which State?
Yorkville, Illinois

5) How tall (floor to top of back) and how long (neck to tail, NOT including tail) is your doggie currently? ADDED 3-23-06
Not sure but she wears either a small or extra small


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

I enjoy these posts, Boom always skews the data...

1) What does your dog currently weight and how old are they?
17 pounds at 1.5 years
2) What did your dog weight at 6 months?
about 8 pounds
3) What did your dog weight at 1 year? And if so, 2 years?
about 12...
4) Where was your dog born? Which State?
West Virginia

floor to back he's probably 12 inches... and neck to tail maybe 22 inches...


i guess i should mention he's a cross of a malt and pom... but he looks like a big malt! he's got all the points and everything


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

1) What does your dog currently weight and how old are they?
5.2 pounds
2) What did your dog weight at 6 months?
she is currently 4 months and weigh 5.2
3) What did your dog weight at 1 year? And if so, 2 years?

4) Where was your dog born? Which State?
New York


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

1) What does your dog currently weight and how old are they?
7 lbs at 9 months old (hope she stays this size!)

2) What did your dog weight at 6 months?
5 lbs 11oz

3) What did your dog weight at 1 year? And if so, 2 years?
n/a yet!

4) Where was your dog born? Which State?
she was born in South America!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*I want to thank everyone that has taken part in this poll. However I would like to see those that replied to it before March 23 to come back and add the answer for the 5th question please. And those that have posted since March 23, why no answer, if you didn't?

I will be compiling the information soon... get your stats in.









enJOY!
Melanie, Maltese Melanie, Aunt Melanie







*


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Okay, I can answer a few, but not all of them









Ringo 6-months 4lbs Born in California

Frankie 2.5 years 5.5lbs Born in California

Billy 1.5 years 7.5lbs Born in California

Joplin 3 years 5.2lbs Born in California

Henry 5 years 13lbs Born in Hawaii

Daisy 14 years 15lbs Born in California


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Trebuchet Ms">1) What does your dog currently weight and how old are they?

*Cooper weighs 9lbs, but thats not his true weight, he is 'fat' right now. His normal weight is 7lbs. He is 3yrs old.

Gracie is 10 months old and weighs 5lbs.*

2) What did your dog weight at 6 months?

*I cant remember Coopers weight, but I think he weighed 6lbs

Gracie weighed 4.3*

3) What did your dog weight at 1 year? And if so, 2 years?

*Cooper weighed 7lbs at a yr old and 7lbs at 2yrs old. Gracie isn't a yr old yet.







*

4) Where was your dog born? Which State? or Which Country?

*Cooper was born in Tennessee, and Gracie was born in North Carolina.*

5) How tall (floor to top of back shoulders) and how long (neck to tail, NOT including tail) is your doggie currently? ADDED 3-23-06

* I have to check on that, they are both napping right now. *







</span>


----------

